# A bit concerned about Bodhi (my cat)...



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

He's 10 years old, long-haired, and i've had him 3 years... he never was bad about throwing up -- maybe 1-2x every 3 months or something. But since we moved back in June, he has been throwing up more frequently. Maybe 1-2x a week or so. Sometimes it just looks like kibble, sometimes it is a hairball, and sometimes it is just liquid, kinda creamy-white looking and mucousy. Sorry, I know that's gross. He seems otherwise just fine... he plays, sleeps, wrestles around with his brother cat, and still wants to be held and cuddled. He is a large cat, weighs about 16 lbs, but I thought I noticed him losing weight when I had switched both kitties to Iams Multi-Cat, so I started adding in some Iams Kitten food. He looks like he's gaining again. The other thing is, since August, he's lived with my roommate's cats who eat meow mix cat food. He must love it because he always wants to eat their food. Before I put them on the Iams (in June), both of my kitties were on Nutro Max Cat Indoor formula. I changed because of cost issues, but I'm wondering if maybe the Iams is not agreeing with him or something. My other concern is that he is an older cat, and I am wondering if something internal could be going on. He was checked thoroughly back in january of this year... had senior bloodwork panel done and vet said he looked fine with no issues. 

Anyone have thoughts?? I also wondered if maybe he was having a hard time chewing... his teeth are quite dirty, but I can't afford a dental cleaning for him at this moment. A friend of mine said her cat used to throw up his food whole because he couldn't chew it, but when he switched to all wet food, he was fine. I am not sure I could do all wet food with Bodhi, because he always has access to my roommate's cat food. Plus, Siddha doesn't really care for wet and would still need to eat the dry. 

Ughh... it's complicated! LOL 

Thanks for any input. 
Candace


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, poor handsome Bodhi!! Is his water intake the same? Could you try switching him to a different food or do a combo of wet/dry and see if he improves?

I don't really know...I just hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm sorry Candace, I honestly have zero advice for you as I am not even at a novice level of understanding cat nutrition and/or health. But I do hope others can offer you some sound advice...and of course I hope nothing is wrong with Bodhi. 

 Kim


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

You need to have his thyroid checked. Cats get Hyper, not Hypo like dogs. Throwing up is one of the first signs. He is kind of young for this, but I have seen it before. It is pretty easy to control with meds. The other thing would be IBD, is there a new stress in his life? The last thing and again, I think he is too young, but throwing up is a symptom of kidney failure. I would get him into the vet for a complete work up. Good, keep us posted.:crossfing


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> You need to have his thyroid checked. Cats get Hyper, not Hypo like dogs. Throwing up is one of the first signs. He is kind of young for this, but I have seen it before. It is pretty easy to control with meds. The other thing would be IBD, is there a new stress in his life? The last thing and again, I think he is too young, but throwing up is a symptom of kidney failure. I would get him into the vet for a complete work up. Good, keep us posted.:crossfing


Thanks everyone.... I really am wondering now if it's not hyperthyroid. Bodhi has always been a chunky guy and I've really noticed over the past few months that he was just looking thinner. It was really noticeable around his ribcage and in his face. I just thought it was the new cat food or something, or maybe nerves from living in a hectic situation for a couple of months. But we moved out of that at the first of August, and he still had continued to look thin to me. His hair isn't growing in like it does in the wintertme either. So, I decided to add in kitten food thinking that would help him gain some weight. Ughh... I feel awful. I should have taken him to the vet when I noticed he was losing weight. I will absolutely hate myself if he has kidney failure or something.  

What do they do to test for that?? Just a blood panel? I'm calling now to get him an appt for Friday. That's the best I can do at this point financially. 

Thank you all again.... 

Candace


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

When my brother's cat started to get kidney failure, we noticed blood in his urine, increased water intake, and he dropped a ton of weight. That's really the only thing I noticed - no throwing up. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for Bodhi (and you) that it's nothing serious!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

They should have a "Senior Cat Wellness" package or something like that. It would include blood work (Hemopet is least expensive and IMO the best, if they will use them), UA and exam. It maybe worth having a fecal done with these symptoms.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I really hope it's not kidney failure...  I hope it is nothing at all... I haven't noticed any blood in his urine or increased thirst. he seems his normal self except for the weight loss and increased vomiting. If he starts acting weird or worse, I will take him to the vet before Friday for sure. Even if I have to do one of those crazy payday advances. :doh: he is my heart & soul cat after all.  i'm really hoping he's okay. I can't imagine my life without him.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, Candace...I hope he's okay, too!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't do the payday advnace - they will eat you alive!

Long hair cats are of course more prone to eating their hair and throwing up. Some of mine do and some do not. Have you put him through a full course of hairball remedy?

Losing weight could be due to the change in food and him not liking it as much. If he has started gaining with the addition of kitten food it might be just a food issue.

different foods also cause some cats to throw up and yep, I've sure the "kibble balls". sometimes right in the dinner plate.

Hyperthyroid in humans has a host of symptoms so maybe it does in cats as well and your vet can see what he thinks.

Good luck Bohdi.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Candace*

Candace

I will pray for Bodhi-maybe it's thyroid.
I agree with Coppers Mom, don't do payday advance. Would your vet let you pay on Friday if you ask when you call for an appt., -I don't know your situation if you have a credit card you can use or not.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Candace, I'm sorry i haven't seen this. I am praying for Bodhi let us know what you find out at the vet.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you ... yes, I will be sure to let you all know what we find out. 

Here's a couple of pics of my boy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, he's a cutie. If you are worried that he isn't able to chew his food how about wetting his dry food and giving it to him when its soft?


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> Don't do the payday advnace - they will eat you alive!
> 
> Long hair cats are of course more prone to eating their hair and throwing up. Some of mine do and some do not. Have you put him through a full course of hairball remedy?
> 
> ...


Candace, this sounds like very good advice to me.
Getting a test for hyperthyroidism would also be a good plan of attack.

Like Ranger offered, I remember before my sisters cat had renal failure that he would literally sit in front of the water bowl and drink all day.

It could seriously be the new food. Try not to get yourself too worked up at this point. I know it is hard not to worry about our babies. Wait until Friday until you're in a better position financially. And over the next few days keep a journal of what he eats, when he throws up, how much he drinks, his sleeping habits etc., - that way you are armed with a lot of information for the vet. Also, make sure Josh or Carlie are not feeding him anything he shouldn't have! 

I know if you're like me, you're likely obsessing about this...but whatever you do, don't do a payday loan. 

I really hope nothing is wrong with your sweetie. Give him pets and kisses from his forum friends  And give yourself a big hug from all of us!

Kim


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know everyone is talking about the thyroid and it is a legitimate concern but to me it sounds like most of it started with the food change and stress. Maybe you can try a food switch to see if that helps him. When I switched my cats food from an expensive brand when Tim lost his job, I started seeing the same thing. Them throwing up full pieces of food, hairballs, liquid, so I switched to a different food. I found something else less expensive. I use the Healthful Life by Purina. My fifteen year old cat is semi long hair and doing good.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree it very easily could be food issues. But I think in a cat this age, some of the more serious things need to be ruled out first. Even if it started out being about food, big kitties can go downhill fast if they lose weight too fast. (Hepatic Lipidosis)


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks all.... soo so much. I really was hoping that it was just the food and the move, but I think now that I know there is a potential for something internal going on, it would make me feel lots better to just rule out major issues, ya know? If it's nothing, well.... at least I'll have some peace of mind. And I'll know it's likely food-related / stress. I'll just have to figure out a way to get him back to the Nutro. It seems he did really well with that. He's sitting on my lap right now.... God, I love this cat more than words can say.  

Thanks again... I'll definitely keep y'all updated. And I'm going to keep an eye on how much he's eating and drinking. I know he's not standing at the bowl all day... so that's good news I suppose. 

Candace & Bodhi


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It will be good to have a baseline on him for any future problems. I think this is money well spent.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bodhi sure is pretty. Does he let you groom him? Luckily the long haired cat I have now loves grooming and it helps keep the vomiting down.

I hope Bodhi has a good check-up and it is an easy fix.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Love the pics! Hope Bodhi's doing well...!!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

A quick update to just say that Bodhi got a clean bill of health yesterday at the vet's!!!! She said "he is the picture of health!" YAY!!! She felt that the puking was likely from eating my roommate's cats' food (Meow Mix) with it being soooo corn and soy heavy. He's not used to that. So we're trying to do scheduled feedings but it's still gonna be hard to keep him out of the kitty crack. LOL 

Anyway--- thanks to all for your concerns and prayers!! He is doing great!! 

Thanks,
Candace


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad you got a good report for Bodhi


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray!!!!!!!!
I'm very glad Bohdi got a clean bill of health. They sure can scare you sometimes.


----------

